# can i use a normal house light bulb for a leopard gecko



## adam1234 (Feb 10, 2017)

so confused on what lighting because iv been told to get a heat bulb and slate for the day and then heat mat at night but i wont to use heat mat all the time but then there no light help


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

sort of... You dont need to buy a "reptile basking bulb" , in some shops (asda tesco maybe ?) you can buy spotlight bulbs which are essentially the same thing only cheaper and in packs of 2 or 4. 
Spot light so that the heat radiates downwards towards the baking area and chances are (depending on your light fitting) that you will need to buy one with an ES27 screw fixing. good luck


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Normal bulbs can be used as Fizz has said but leos need to be heated 24/7 and a light emitting heat bulb cannot be left on at night time. You would be better of with a ceramic if you have a wooden viv or a heat mat if it is glass which can be placed under the tank for safety reasons. Whichever you choose they must be statted.


----------

